# pics outty 650 or 800 with diesel wheels



## sawhead (Feb 7, 2011)

post what ya got...really wanting to see a yellow or camo one with the green diesel wheels,but any color combo will work...thanks guys


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

I found these on google. Idk if they'll help. But her ya go.


----------



## sawhead (Feb 7, 2011)

they do help...was just wondering what my fav wheel and quad looked like when packaged together

anyone else?


----------



## Iceman83 (Jul 5, 2010)

The 2nd is my Can Am that my buddy photoshopped for me because I had the same question.


----------

